# Goals for 2014



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Not really New Year's resolutions, more what you'd like to achieve in 2014?

For myself:

Running -

Sub 20min 5k
Sub 42min 10k
Sub 1hr 30min half marathon

I also need to set myself some cycling goals, to motivate me to get out more on my bikes next year.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My goal for next year is to get my consultant to realise stopping one of my meds is a really bad idea. Apart from that, i am looking to getting one of those home suspension gym thingys so i can start a regime of excercise at home.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

2014 goals:

*Bench press - 150Kg

Squat - 200Kg

Deadlift - 230Kg

Overhead press - 94Kg (would love 100kg, but that's a bit too optimistic)

Increase muscle mass and get down to 14% body fat*

:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Currently cycling about 110-120 miles a week so looking to increase that to 150 next year
Booked up for the 3 pistes Sportive, 
Want to do the Bealach na Bà with a couple of mates
Would also like to do a loop round Mull, a loop round Skye and also Lochinver & Assynt

That should kill my passion for cycling


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

To recover from the upcoming operation and back to good health


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Want to get back into cycling, the only time my bike has moved this year is when i moved house !! So a minimum of 1,000 miles by my birthday in August and 1,500 miles before next Christmas - not massive by some peoples standard i know, but a good start for 2014 !!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

40 minute 10k......... Its a toughy!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get rid of this belly again


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Finding a better job.SJ.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

200kg deadlift
140kg bench
150kg squat = join the 1000pounds club

also hoping to compete in a natural competition in 2015, so put on as much size and muscle mass as possible


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is there such thing as 1000 lbs club?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> Is there such thing as 1000 lbs club?


Not in the powerlifting community as its such a small total! :tumbleweed:

Bare minimum if I were to compete I would like a total of 570kg. Must fight urge to put in pounds to make it sound heavier! :lol::lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Get out on the bike at least twice a week no matter what the weather throws at me. Weight train 3 times a week for the full year  No massive goals in terms of what to look like etc. Ive put on 3 stone both in muscle and fat (which was needed after losing far to much of both) so just looking to increase muscle mass and tone up. Might even throw in a local 10k running comp this year for something to aim for.

All ready. just waiting for the 1st.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Increase size, strength, and cut back muscle definition.....in that order :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Increase size, strength, and cut back muscle definition.....in that order :thumb:


See you on the powerlifting thread :thumb: Don't bring ya Dumbells :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> See you on the powerlifting thread :thumb: Don't bring ya Dumbells :lol:


^ I'm mixing it up - Powerbuilding....it's where dumbells are still allowed!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

More cycling. More weights. At least one visit to cannock chase a month on the monkey trail as well others inbetween.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ I'm mixing it up - Powerbuilding....it's where dumbells are still allowed!


Power + dumbbells = 

Aren't you supposed to have passed some sports credential  I would ask for your money back Krim


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Power + dumbbells =
> 
> Aren't you supposed to have passed some sports credential  I would ask for your money back Krim


Cheeky so-and-so!

That's the difference between me and you.....imagination   :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

kriminal said:


> cheeky so-and-so!
> 
> That's the difference between me and you.....imagination  :d :thumb:


Lol ! :lol:


----------

